# Embryo Transfer on Monday



## tummymummy10 (Jul 22, 2011)

After abit of a roller coaster week, looks like that embryo transfer will be on Monday whoo hoo, Im a host surrogate for my friend.  She had her egg collection today, got 6 eggs, I think thats decent considering its just from the one ovary, the embryologist is phoning tomorrow to let us know if the embies have fertilised, really really nearvous for both me and my friend, really want things to be fine.

Initially in the scans with my friend, the follicles had not been growing very much, so she had an extra 3 injections, and fortunately by her next scan they had grown so much on Wednesday, and she had 6 eggs retrived which is more than I expected to be honest which is fab, the next hurdle is getting through tomorrow and hoping that they have fertilised!

Lots of luck to you all!

Claire xx


----------



## mc2002 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Claire

Well done on getting this far - 6 eggs is good, especially as it wasn't looking v good at the beginning. Fingers crossed for you that you get good news from the embryologist and ET goes well, with a BFP at the end of it! It's an amazing thing you doing for your friend - good luck. x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Hoping you get some very good news this morning and what an amazing thing you are doing for your friend.


----------



## tummymummy10 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, got the call this morning and there is 2 good embryos so we are all good to go for ET on Monday!  

I didnt really want this post in the surrogacy section as I dont think many people will be reading it, I wanted to post in the IVF section as I am going through IVF, everytime I post it always gets moved.

Clarie


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll keep everything crossed for you and your friend


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good luck with ET tomorrow ! X


----------

